
Can Email Be Responsive? - joeyespo
http://alistapart.com/article/can-email-be-responsive
======
tehabe
"Love it or hate it, there’s no denying the popularity of HTML emails."

The question should be with whom are they popular. I think people who get
emails don't care if they are HTML or plain text. Text savvy people might be
very opposed to HTML mails.

The best way to achieve responsive design is to not use a design at all. Plain
text especially with format=floated is responsive. If you use HTML, use only
to highlight things you want to highlight and avoid huge graphics or graphics
at all.

The idea of using more then one column, which I have seen sometimes, is beyond
weird for me.

